# I couldn't wait!!!



## navigator9 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm so used to gelled soaps, and being able to unmold the next day. But after not making any soap for several months, I couldn't wait to unmold just one of the individual bars of bastile I made yesterday. Especially because it was also a new mold that I hadn't used either. So I carefully pulled the sides of the mold away, and they released, so I turned it over, and gave just a little push and "thunk", it dropped out. I was so happy that I hadn't ruined. it. I love this mold! I will patiently wait at least a couple of days to unmold the rest of them, since the Hello Kitty ones are meant as a gift, and I really don't want to take a chance with those. Ahh....it feels good to be soaping again.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful definition, and so creamy looking! :clap:


IrishLass


----------



## traderbren (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh that turned out perfectly!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 6, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Beautiful definition, and so creamy looking! :clap:
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thanks I.L., the mold has some really nice details. The soap is a buttermilk bastile, no fragrance or color, made for my girlfriend's first grand-daughter to be. And a few for me! I'm really amazed I got it out of the mold in one piece.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Oct 6, 2015)

I just audibly gasped when I saw that picture. That's gorgeous.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh that is beautiful!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 6, 2015)

So very pretty!


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 6, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 7, 2015)

That's really lovely


----------



## Hai_Uyen (Oct 7, 2015)

Love your soap. Nice work!


----------



## mandy318 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful. Nice creamy color. The detail is amazing!


----------



## rparrny (Oct 7, 2015)

Is that one of the WilliamhouseKorea molds?  Very nice!


----------



## brandnew (Oct 7, 2015)

Lovely bar.....understandable that you couldn't wait!:grin:


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 7, 2015)

rparrny said:


> Is that one of the WilliamhouseKorea molds?  Very nice!



This one is from Aliexpress.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-...orations-essential-oils-Mould/1521735411.html


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 7, 2015)

I made a discovery this morning, when wanting to get the remaining soaps out of the mold overcame my better judgement, and I tried to unmold one of the soaps from the thinner silicone molds that I have. Squish! What a mess. At first, I was thinking that there was some difference in the hardness of the soaps from the thicker molds to the thinner ones. Below are examples of both types. But I discovered that it's just that it's possible to unmold the ungelled soaps from the thicker molds without having to push on the mold at all. But with the thinner ones, you need to get your thumbs in there and really push, and the result is squished soap. And this is why people (like me), who like instant gratification, like to gel our soaps! 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ld-cake-tools-Bakeware-Pastry/1167558251.html

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V57GQA0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Deedles (Oct 7, 2015)

So beautiful! Reminds me of the cornice rosettes in some of the southern mansions.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 7, 2015)

Deedles said:


> So beautiful! Reminds me of the cornice rosettes in some of the southern mansions.



Exactly! I saw it on Pinterest and fell in love with it, but couldn't find it anywhere until Fata Morgana located it for me on Aliexpress. Tip on Aliexpress......if you put something on your wishlist and leave it there for a while, the price will usually drop, sometimes just a bit, sometimes a bit more, so if you don't need it right away, it might be worth it to wait.


----------



## seven (Oct 10, 2015)

That mold is pretty detailed.. Good job


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 10, 2015)

Very pretty creamy soap.


----------



## Krystalbee (Oct 10, 2015)

That is so pretty. You must post a pic of the hello kitty soap when you unmold them. Pretty please :grin:


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 10, 2015)

Krystalbee said:


> That is so pretty. You must post a pic of the hello kitty soap when you unmold them. Pretty please :grin:



Grrrrrr....I didn't wait long enough again, and smooshed them while trying to get them out of the mold. Those thin silicone molds are tricky to unmold from unless you wait til the soap is really hard. I'm making more today, and this time I'll wait, I promise, hmmmm......or maybe I can try to gel them, because we know I'm not very good at waiting. But I'll definitely post pics of these when they come out of the mold....they're really cute!


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful.  And thanks for the tip on where to find the mold (and getting it cheaper).


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 11, 2015)

Krystalbee said:


> That is so pretty. You must post a pic of the hello kitty soap when you unmold them. Pretty please :grin:



Here they are, gelled and able to get them out of the molds. Their little faces are freckeled from the oatmeal. I think I got this mold on Amazon.


----------



## Krystalbee (Oct 11, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Here they are, gelled and able to get them out of the molds. Their little faces are freckeled from the oatmeal. I think I got this mold on Amazon.




They are adorable!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 13, 2015)

My immediate thought was "Elegant Class" when I saw the flower. The Hello Kitties are just adorable. Beautiful work, Nav!


----------



## LoveOscar (Oct 14, 2015)

Awww the Hello Kitty is so cute! I love the flower though, I don't know if I would be able to use it I would be so afraid of ruining the detail. They are amazing!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 18, 2015)

Love them....I haven't made soap in ages but I'm so getting inspired again by seeing pics like yours!!


----------



## Pug Mom (Oct 29, 2015)

So Pretty!


----------



## cgpeanut (Oct 30, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Grrrrrr....I didn't wait long enough again, and smooshed them while trying to get them out of the mold. Those thin silicone molds are tricky to unmold from unless you wait til the soap is really hard. I'm making more today, and this time I'll wait, I promise, hmmmm......or maybe I can try to gel them, because we know I'm not very good at waiting. But I'll definitely post pics of these when they come out of the mold....they're really cute!



can you freeze?


----------

